# Logos Plotten?



## Cre4X (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe neuerdings einen Schneideplotter von der firma Mimaki...
Schriften zu Plotten ist ein Problem,jedoch bekomme ich kein Logo geplottet....Weiß jedoch auch nicht richtig wie ich S/W Logos "vektorisiere"

Also kurz und bündig: Ein S/W Logo so zu bearbeiten das ich es schneiden kann

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar  

MfG: Cre4X


----------



## Ellie (6. September 2005)

Moin Moin,

dazu brauchst Du eine Vektordatei.

Hier: http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/01.php

http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=1&mode=&order=0

zwei Links die das veranschaulichen, was damit gemeint ist.

Hast Du Illustrator, Freehand oder CorelDraw kannst Du dort eine Bitmap-Datei automatisch vektorisieren lassen. Ein Freeware-Tool stellt z.B. auch Inkscape dar.

Bedenke das es einige Übung braucht Daten korrekt zu vektorisieren, das ist vollkommen normal und ein "klick und fertig" gibt es hier nicht.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Cre4X (6. September 2005)

Also ich muss sagen es war mir schon eine große Hilfe

Jedoch tauchte nun ein anderes Problem auf.

Wenn ich die erstellte Datei Plotten möchte,bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Runtime Error
R6002
-Floating Point not Loaded

Was heißt dies nun wieder? =/

Sorry bin auf diesem gebiet noch voll   

THX

MfG: Cre4X


----------



## Ellie (6. September 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich kenne den Mimaki nicht, aber Du hast sicherlich ein Handbuch. 

Woraus plottest Du denn, ich meine aus welchem Programm? Bevor ich hier rate...

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Cre4X (6. September 2005)

Moin...also find ich echt nice das du dich mit meinem Prob weiter beschäftigst  Großes Lob


Ich Plotte mit dem Programm FineCut

Schriften mit Corel (FineCut3 For Corel Draw3)
&
Logos mit Illustrator (FineCut For Illustrator6)

Also mit Corel gibt es 0% Probleme...Alles funktioniert....nur bei Illustrator gibts Probs.

THX

MfG: Cre4X


----------



## versuch13 (7. September 2005)

Hi, falls die Ellie nicht weiter helfen kann, versuche es mal bei 

http://www.mediengestalter.info/

 Da gibt es ein paar Leute die sich intensiver mit so Sachen beschäftigen.


 Gruß


----------



## Ellie (7. September 2005)

OT:
Jepp versuch13,

stimmt, wen die dummen Kommentare nicht stören, dem könnte dort geholfen werden.

LG,
Ellie :suspekt:


----------



## Cre4X (8. September 2005)

Hab es geschafft DANKE AN EUCH   

Hab es mit CTrace geschafft =/^^


Kann geclosed werden


----------

